# Magnuflex blank info please



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

Can't seem to find anything on these rods.
Found a 10' Blank with a 32 tip.
Anybody know the specs?
I love old rods


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

No! But I used to have one like that! Is it yellow and have a spiral pattern on it? I bought mine in 84' and got rid of it about 5 years later. I don't know why. It was a good blank. It had a tip about the size of my thumb.


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

This one is black and not sure if it's raw spiralled.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Those are made in Florida I think.


----------



## texastony (Jun 14, 2012)

i got a 11ft yellow magnuflex rod there really good for casting baits out i tried to rebuild one that i got at a pawnshop in east houston... but the reel seat was installed using a heat method and it ruined the blank.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

I'll be interested to hear what you find out about this one. I did a lot of rod building back in the day, and I've never heard of this manufacturer.

Being a black blank, if it's old enough to qualify, it sounds like it might be some kind of Harnell knockoff.

The yellow spiral blank sounds like one of the old Lamiglas blanks.

Back when I was building rods in the '60s and '70s, the big three were Fenwick, Lamiglas and Harnell.


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

Update... Just saw it, Just bought it!
It was spiral but black.
10'
Similar to my Gator Glass Shark Unlimited but much much lighter and more parabolic. 
The tip IS a 32 and the gentleman I picked it up from had what I can only imagine is an uber rare chrome Fuji turbo tip top with what looks like a hardloy ring with a cushion.
From what I dug up they were based out of Miami however were sold at FTU as well... lo and behold this one had the old FTU price tag with the scotch tape around it. 
The Butt diam. is 1-3/16" so I may be going with an aluminum butt on this one.
Straight taper like the elusive harnell 553.
Going to KISS this build... Keep It Simple Stupid... for a 16/0 
Thoughts?
Tight lines!


----------



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

*rod*

Most of the Magnaflux rods I have seen were a thin walled blank.
It did not take much of a hit to weaken the rod. (pier rail, pickup tailgates)
I am sure they must have had different actions / strengths.
Does your blank seem strong enough to handle 100 lb line?
Most all the rods were used for "reds"


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

Hey Lou. Yeah the wall is thin.
Def feels strong enough for 100 lb line though.
It's a little stiffer than my 553.


----------

